# Back to School Buns!



## Elf Mommy (Oct 13, 2009)

[align=center]We Have TWO Grand Champions!!!












We have a THREE-WAY Tie for 1st Runner Up!!!

















Congratulations to all of our winners!!!
[/align]


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 13, 2009)

WOOHOO!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Oct 13, 2009)

The pic for Grand Champion and 1st Runner Up are the same.


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 13, 2009)

Yah, Skippery isn't there lol


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 13, 2009)

LOL OOOPS!!! going in to change it now  thanks!!!


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 13, 2009)

Yay!


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMG... I'm a bit vaclemt, I wish I had a speech prepared. :thankyou:First off I'd like to thank all my fans, all the ppl who got me to where I am today.
:big kiss:
I feel so overwhelmed by the fame :cry4:My hands are just shaking with excitement...I have always dreamed of being a super star... *kissing the trophy* 

Oh wait a minute...what did I win again...the Oscar??? :yes:

OH ok I am back down to earth now...thx for the votes guys...Zander and I were thrilled
:jumpforjoy:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Oct 13, 2009)

LOL Denise...
Thank you again Minda for all your hard work on the PhotoPhile Contests! I really like putting the participation certificates on my blog 

What a scholarly bunch of bunnies!


----------

